
The HP/Hurd Accusations: Now With More WTF - Concours
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/08/the-hphurd-accusations-now-with-more-wtf/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
fierarul
Hm, and I here I was thinking the either HP is illegally using some GNU Hurd
code or vice versa.

------
bingaman
You spilled some TechCrunch on my HN.

